

Ask HN: The GRE subject test - sundeep

I am planning to give the Computer Science GRE test,in March.<p>The reason I'm doing is is that I want to apply to  grad school (PhD) and my scores in university are not all that great (3.25 GPA).<p>Any advice? Thoughts?<p>Thanks!
======
apgwoz
I would definitely take it, and make sure that you do very well giving your
relatively low GPA. You'll also want to do very well on the normal GRE too,
since most schools look at that first and fore-most. The subject test is
almost never required except for in the very elite schools, but a good score
definitely will increase your chances anywhere.

~~~
sundeep
What sort of a score on the normal GRE test would you say would be a very good
score?

I understand the test is out of 1600 presently.

